# How to update linksys router firmware



## Koklose (May 14, 2005)

can someone please tell me?

i have downloaded the file from the linksys site but the format is in ".bin"

when i try to update the firmware from the router settings page it says that the format isnt compatible.. I tried to burn it to cd but the cd is empty

what do i do?

thanks


----------



## Mandrake (Aug 1, 2006)

*Free email based tech support*

Hey bud, if nobody answers you on this one, check out http://isitworking.no-ip.biz Ive emailed them with problems before and usually get a pretty detailed responce within 8 hours or so


----------



## Koklose (May 14, 2005)

thanks


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Try donwloading the file again. Also make sure that the firmware you downloaded is the correct one for your model. It should be in the form of a .bin file and should update from the settings page. Which model router do you have?


----------



## Koklose (May 14, 2005)

my router is WRT300N ( my settings page says its firmware is Version: 2.00.08 )

when i go to the download page it says 

WRT300N - Wireless-N Broadband Router 

Firmware Date: 6/01/2006 
Firmware Release Version: 0.93.3 
Firmware File Size: 2.93 MB 

when i download the bin and try to upgrade i get an error


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

The version you have appears to be better than the one on the website so I wouldn't worry about it and just leave what you have.


----------



## Koklose (May 14, 2005)

whardman, actually i was wrong.. I downloaded the US firmware instead of the UK one.. so the one on my router now is 2.00.08 and the one i downloaded is 2.00.13

the problem is i downloaded the UK firmware and the zip had two files

New_2.00.13_wrt300n.bin
wrt300n.bin

what do i do? ( I tried going to the router setting page and upgrading with the first file, but again it wont recognize it)

any help please?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Is your router running ok? Is there any real need to update the firmware?

As the old saying goes; "if it ain't broke, don't try to fix it" 

Sometimes new firmware can cause problems in routers so unless you're addressing something that the firmware update fixes..I wouldn't bother but it's up to you


----------

